# Replacing Xenon Bulb



## zkc (May 29, 2002)

My drivers side Xenon light went out this evening. I'm hoping it's just the bulb so I want to try the bulb from the passenger side to check. It looks pretty simple to change the bulb but do I need to look out for anything when doing this. The manual says to only let a dealer change the bulbs due to the extremely high voltage. Am I going to electrocute myself changing these bulbs??

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Lotus Man (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## juncman (Apr 16, 2009)

*its not that bad*

Hello,

I changed the xenon bulb on my 2006 550I, it was a pain to get the headlight out, but once done I just unplugged the bulb, and put in the new one. If you are really worried about the electrical problem, pull the fuse to the lights. That will ensure no power will hurt you.


----------



## cotsiola (Mar 3, 2011)

*xenon replacement*

:hi I have replaced both left and right xenon globes on my e90 330i but the new ones don't work do i have to reprogram the computer because I still get error message that left and right low beam failure.
Can some one please help


----------



## S1000RR (May 23, 2011)

cotsiola said:


> :hi I have replaced both left and right xenon globes on my e90 330i but the new ones don't work do i have to reprogram the computer because I still get error message that left and right low beam failure.
> Can some one please help


I'm have the exact issue. How did you get it fixed?


----------



## cotsiola (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi I also had error messages when I replaced the globes, what I found was that I needed to replace the Ballast on both sides, I purchased these on ebay from germany (mitsubishi) for us $139. once I replaced the ballast the new globes worked. Hope this helps


----------



## rperoutka (Aug 28, 2007)

Just replaced xenon lamps on 2008 535xi (adaptive lights). One died at 66k miles. Removing light clusters from the fender was a pain (only four torx screws hold it in but you then have to wrestle it past very tight clearances). There is no way to access the xenon bulb without removing the cluster and then removing a cover panel at the rear.

The dealership wanter $218 each for the replacement xenon lamps. The originals are D1S XenStart by Phillips (Germany). I bought D1S Xenarc by Sylvania (Germany) from AutoZone for $99.00. Part number 931238 They fit and work perfectly.


----------

